# shaping the chest



## 19years (Aug 1, 2009)

To help explain, above is a pic with a Red and Black line drawn around, to show you the shape i want to achieve.

How do i get the shape on each 'side' of the muscle? On my chest, the bit i've painted red is actually not TOO bad, but the bit i pained Black is non-existant on my chest.

How do i get that shape? Especially where the black line is.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Basically build your chest up more, flat, incline and flies will work the chest, low bodyfat and time will tell.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

flyes do not build muscle.

you want quality mass builders.

dips, bench etc


----------



## 19years (Aug 1, 2009)

thanks guys ill be hitting the gym a bit later for chest today, so ill get some decline chest exercises plus some mass building exercises


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I personally think flies work more on inner chest. It defo works for me.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

I think they kill your chest off if anything, use them as a finisher normally (flies)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i think you cant shape what you havent built yet.

close grip bench is a superior inner chest exercise.

stimulate or anihilate?

i think i learned by doing 3 years of nothing but singles on legs that a muscle will simply grow if a stimulus is applied.

you dont need isolations to shape a muscle.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

DB flyes now deleted from my workout.


----------



## kriptikchicken (Mar 6, 2006)

1. The shape of your chest is genetic (unless you tear it!) - it is the amount of fat on top of the muscle that can distort it's visual appearance.

2. A Myofibril (muscle fibre) either contracts or relaxes. You *cannot* isolate part of a Myofibril.

i.e. Saying the Pec Dec, cable crossovers or Flies specifically target the inner chest, is complete *bollocks*. It just feels like it because you are squeezing your arms closer together than you do with bench press exercises.

The same goes for dips... they don't just work the 'outer chest'.

You can however target upper and lower chest because you are not isolating different parts of 'a' Myofibril, but actually isolating different Myofibrils.

As others have said, try and stay with the compound exercises (Flat Press, Incline Press and Dips) and keep an eye on your diet.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

roadrunner1 said:


> DB flyes now deleted from my workout.


I hate DB Flys. My chest workout is Incline DB Press, Flat BB Press and cable cross overs


----------

